# Canada Trips



## Cavdoc

With the lousy spring fishing we have had here in Ohio, my hopes turn to a better season in Canada. What are your Canadain fishing trips planned, where and when. I will be going back to Lake O'Sullivan near Nakina Ontario the last week in June. Plan to give reports, last year was below normal catch.


----------



## BMustang

After a one year respite we are returning to the Blue Heron Resort in Spanish, Ontario from May 16th (two days before the walleye opener) thorugh June 14th.

Always have a great time and catch a few fish!


----------



## ncanitano

I am heading to Goldie Lake (northwest of Chapleau) from June 1-7. I know the ice is still on the lake and I am getting a little anxious, as i am not sure what this will do to the pike and smallmouth fishing at that time??


----------



## ChallieS

I will be taking my 2 sons (20 & 24) to Poverty Lake out of Nakina on the 5th of July. They have never been there and are really looking forward to it. I told them this one is on me. Would like to get a group organized to go with every year. Most of my fishing buddies have jobs that do not allow for time off in the summer to take a trip.


----------



## claytonhaske

going to the restoule area june 8th-16th......havent been in about 12 years, cant wait for some real fishing!!!!!


----------



## olejoe

We will be flying out of Nakina with Artic Watershed Outpost in 21 days (hopefully). Still a lot of ice on the lake we fly out of. This will be the 19 year with this outfitter and probably 7th or 8th time on Melchett lake. Its a no brainer for catching walleye and pike. Enjoy your trips


----------



## Duncan Bay

olejoe said:


> We will be flying out of Nakina with Artic Watershed Outpost in 21 days (hopefully). Still a lot of ice on the lake we fly out of. This will be the 19 year with this outfitter and probably 7th or 8th time on Melchett lake. Its a no brainer for catching walleye and pike. Enjoy your trips


Good outfitter, Remi always treated us well. Is Don still around with Nakina Air Service? Man that guy was a grouch, but always kept his float planes in top notch shape.

Been a few years since we've done the nakina trip.


----------



## olejoe

Don was running the airport and his wife Millie was doing the float planes side but both have semi retired and their son Greg runs the float planes now. They sold all their camps and just fly now. Have seen a lot of changes over the years we have been going there but that's progress. (I think)


----------



## E72

Rice Lake July 13th. It will be my first time there and families first fishing vacation. Looking at Bass , panfish and hopefully a few walleye.


----------



## robertj298

Canada is great but it is so much more expensive than fishing here in the U.S. Figure in an unfavorable exchange rate along with outrageous fuel prices along with other food items and I would rather just spend my $$$ here in the U.S.


----------



## BMustang

robertj298 said:


> Canada is great but it is so much more expensive than fishing here in the U.S. Figure in an unfavorable exchange rate along with outrageous fuel prices along with other food items and I would rather just spend my $$$ here in the U.S.


You get what you pay for. True to all of your above statement, HOWEVER, nowhere in the US does fishing even remotely compare to that experienced in Canada.

We all enjoyed the 45% exchange advantage a few years back, but those days seem to be gone. Five years from now in the grand scheme of things are you really going to be impacted by spending a few extra dollars that you are willing to save in exchange for your Canadian fishing experience? 

I think not.


----------



## whjr15

robertj298 said:


> Canada is great but it is so much more expensive than fishing here in the U.S. Figure in an unfavorable exchange rate along with outrageous fuel prices along with other food items and I would rather just spend my $$$ here in the U.S.


Can't take it with you when you die! I'm not a material person, but I don't mind spending $ on things that create good times & even better memories... Gotta have fun while ya can!

That being said, I'm headed up there for a week in, or around, August some time. My buddies grandparents own a cottage in Pointe Au Baril, a few miles upriver from Georgian Bay. Haven't been there since '06, so I'm looooooooong overdue! Might even bring a tent this time to overnight on one of the many islands like I've always wanted to.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Will be making the yearly drive in trip to Pasha Lake Cabins this mid July. Looking forward to an adventure!


----------



## 2120Tom

Been going to Canada over 55 years and it's hard to beat the experience and scenery. I don't fish (as much) the way I used to when I was young and now target species that I had no idea existed in our area waters when I was young,, salmon.
But as my grandsons get older and enjoy being there and fishing, I have to pass along the bass, pike and pickerel fishing heritage as I learned from my grandfather.

True the $ exchange isn't what it used to be, but at last check it's real close to $ for $ maybe a wee bit back in our favor. The fuel prices are higher as is beer, the duty free store helps a little with that.

Pretty much any form of enjoyment in life (anymore) is going to cost quite a bit. 
Oh,, and btw....I've yet to find a place that can provide a sunset quite like a Georgian Bay, Ontario sunset....an that includes Hawaii !


----------



## walleye28

ill be heading to smooth rock lake way up in the wabakimi national park of ontario. fantastic fishing the 4 of us caught 1000+ in a weeks time


----------



## Gringo Loco

Hey walleye 28, I have been going there for over 40 years. I have 2 trips this year, one late June and another early August. I usually fish 4-6 hrs. a day but our group of 4 always catch a 1,000 walleyes or more each trip. When are you going, maybe we will be there the same time. I am thinking about a 3rd trip in early September if you are interested.


----------



## walleye28

o hey Uncle David, will be in the same car so I'm sure i will se you. haha


----------



## Cavdoc

I have heard that some of the NW Ontario lakes are still iced at this point? Anyone else know about this.


----------



## Snakecharmer

whjr15 said:


> Can't take it with you when you die! I'm not a material person, but I don't mind spending $ on things that create good times & even better memories... Gotta have fun while ya can!
> 
> That being said, I'm headed up there for a week in, or around, August some time. My buddies grandparents own a cottage in Pointe Au Baril, a few miles upriver from Georgian Bay. Haven't been there since '06, so I'm looooooooong overdue! Might even bring a tent this time to overnight on one of the many islands like I've always wanted to.


Love that area. 1st time was Hang Dog, Pleasant Cove was the nicest.


----------



## ChutesGoer

6 weeks until I spend a week on the Nemegosenda River. North of Chapleau. Same trip since 1965. I have been going since 1982. There is a thread here by PYMYBob that outlines the trip. Worth every penny.


----------



## ChutesGoer

Cavdoc - It looks as those there may still be pockets of ice but nothing that would affect fishing....You can check out the images from NOAA here......

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...ge=a1.13146.1859.CIS_Great_Lakes.143.250m.jpg


----------



## fishlogic

ChutesGoer said:


> 6 weeks until I spend a week on the Nemegosenda River. North of Chapleau. Same trip since 1965. I have been going since 1982. There is a thread here by PYMYBob that outlines the trip. Worth every penny.


Is Richard Glazier still operating that outpost?? Do you guys fly with Air Ivanhoe and take a boat down river?

Been trying to get information about that place for a while now and haven't gotten very far.

Thanks.


----------



## ChutesGoer

Yes, Richard still operates the Chutes. We fly with Air Ivanhoe to Pine Lake then boat up river. We fly in on a Saturday and fly out on Sat.


----------



## fishlogic

ChutesGoer said:


> Yes, Richard still operates the Chutes. We fly with Air Ivanhoe to Pine Lake then boat up river. We fly in on a Saturday and fly out on Sat.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cavdoc

Leave for Lake O'Sullivan in a week, plan to give report upon return.


----------

